
Hands on with Linkerd 2.0 - pyronicide
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/09/18/hands-on-with-linkerd-2.0/
======
Thaxll
I'm testing Istio at the moment and I feel those comments to be very
inaccurate:

"Traditional service meshes are an all-or-nothing proposition that add a
significant layer of complexity to your stack. That’s not great."

Istio is like k8 it's very modular and you setup what you need.

"Traditional service meshes are designed to meet the needs of platform owners,
and they dramatically underserve a more important audience: the service
owners."

Not sure what it means, Istio is all about observability ect...

~~~
brazzledazzle
Are they talking about Istio? It seems way too new to call it “traditional”.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
What would be an example of a "traditional" service mesh then?

~~~
presspot
Linkerd 1.0 and Istio are traditional service meshes; you install them in
their totality across an entire platform. They are rich in features and bulky,
completely overkill for a single service.

Linkerd 2.0 follows a new bottoms-up model that is, frankly, non-traditional.
An individual service owner can install a lightweight package on a single
service and derive immediate value. When multiple service owners on a project
adopt Linkerd 2.0, their services will properly "mesh" without any platform-
level installs. This makes adoption organic and immediately valuable for a
single dev but also for an entire project as it gets installed into more
services. Game changing IMHO.

------
wyldfire
linkerd is not a linker? All I can think of is Dr. Nick: "Inflammable means
flammable?! What a country!"

~~~
overcast
Inflammable is everywhere in India, I honestly hadn't seen that word used to
describe flammable things!

------
jazoom
This looks great but I'll hold off using it until it gets automatic sidecar
injection.

The CLI YAML-adulterer doesn't fit into my flow very well.

~~~
clux
Honestly I'd much rather have some configurable yaml than some obscure app in
the middle of your cluster that reads CRDs when what you're doing is just
adding a side car.

At least this way you can tell if your local yaml is applied or not without a
complicated diffing algorithm that compensates for an in-cluster modifier.

~~~
jazoom
I would too, except, have you seen what your YAML looks like after all the
Linkerd additions? There's a reason they don't even mention in the docs
exactly what it changes.

------
stock_toaster
Doesn't seem like it is designed to work outside of k8s anymore?

Anyone know of a service mesh that is intended to run in a more standalone
fashion? (itsio also integrates very strongly to k8s)

~~~
fosk
Marco, CTO of Kong here. This is exactly what Kong has been doing for a while
and with the newly announced Kong 1.0 release [1] (2 days ago) we also support
Service Mesh with a lightweight runtime that has been running in production
since 3.5 years across multiple platforms, hybrid container orchestration
platforms and even hybrid baremetal/cloud deployments.

GA for Kong 1.0 will include Service Mesh (we have RC1 now, and RC2 coming
soon).

[1] - [https://konghq.com/blog/announcing-
kong-1-0/](https://konghq.com/blog/announcing-kong-1-0/)

~~~
stock_toaster
Thanks, I’ll certainly take a look!

------
erik_seaberg
I get why I want metrics from an RPC service, but not why I want them behind a
process boundary. How do custom metrics (items processed/filtered per request,
experiment vs control SR) work?

------
Bramcko16
So what's the difference between this and istio?

~~~
eikenberry
There was a blog post just a few days ago comparing them (along with Linkerd
and Consul Connect). Maybe it will help.

[https://kubedex.com/istio-vs-linkerd-vs-linkerd2-vs-
consul/](https://kubedex.com/istio-vs-linkerd-vs-linkerd2-vs-consul/)

~~~
SushiMon
The post is long but it was really written from the POV of an infrastructure
owner (DevOps) and not from the POV of a service owner/developer which is
actually the target for Linkerd 2.0. FWIW - the post says it takes 5 mins to
install Istio. I find that very, very hard to believe.

~~~
raziel2p
For different definitions of "installed", I guess. I've been at an Istio
workshop and it was less than 5 minutes to have it up and functional. Tweaking
it obviously takes longer but that's true for every tool.

~~~
SushiMon
Right - meaning live configured Grafana dashboards, TLS up and running, etc -
beyond just console stuff.

------
sitkack
For those that care, the core of linkerd 2.0 is in Rust

[https://github.com/linkerd/linkerd2-proxy](https://github.com/linkerd/linkerd2-proxy)

~~~
otterley
Do you know why they migrated from Scala?

~~~
jazoom
A JVM attached as a sidecar to each pod is a waste of resources.

Garbage collection isn't great for a high performance proxy.

~~~
williamallthing
Exactly! We considered Go briefly but in the end, the magic intersection of
native-code performance, plus guaranteed memory safety, trumped every other
concern for the data plane.

~~~
otterley
Is there a significant demonstrable performance difference between Linkerd 2
and Envoy as a result?

